# CPF - Cadastro de Pessoas Físicas e CNPJ



## Brasileño

Me gustaría saber cual es el documento que se utiliza en España para identificación y control de crédito de las personas en los bancos y en el gobierno (impuestos).

Es el documento nacional de identidad o hay otro?

Ejemplo: En Brasil tenemos un carnet llamado CPF - Cadastro de Pessoas Físicas


----------



## olivinha

Perdão, me enganei, *não é* o número de afiliación de la seguridad social, é o *NIF – número de identificación fiscal* que coincide com número do DNI (documento nacional de identidad) de cada indivíduo, com exceção de uma letra.
O


----------



## cajtucuman

Una Mas... CPF/CNPJ: es como el nick?


----------



## amistad2008

cajtucuman said:


> Una Mas... CPF/CNPJ: es como el nick?


 
Esto significa el CPF (Cadastro de Pessoa Física) y más abajo de la página el CNPJ (Cadastro Nacional de Pessoa Jurídica)

http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cadastro_de_Pessoas_Físicas

Sds


----------



## cajtucuman

muchisima gracias


----------



## chechito1976

Brasileño said:


> Me gustaría saber cual es el documento que se utiliza en España para identificación y control de crédito de las personas en los bancos y en el gobierno (impuestos).
> 
> Es el documento nacional de identidad o hay otro?
> 
> Ejemplo: En Brasil tenemos un carnet llamado CPF - Cadastro de Pessoas Físicas


 
Aqui en Perú tenemos el RUC (Registro Único de Contribuyentes) que es tanto para personas como para empresas, pero no se emiten carnets por dicho registro. La única identificación para  peruanos es el DNI (Documento Nacional de Identidad) y con ese carnet es que se administran los impuestos para personas por ingresos en planillas (folha de pagamento em português) y/o el historial crediticio.
Saludos.


----------



## Mangato

Tal como dice Olivinha, el documento es el NIF (Número de Identificación Fiscal) Sustituye al antguo DNI (Documento Nacional de Identidad) con el mismo número y añadiendo una letra que comprueba por una fórmulamatemática la veracidad del númer´
A los extranjeros residentes les conceden un documento denominado NIE (Número de Identificación de Extranjeros)


----------



## MOMO2

Hola,
buenos días.
Una persona brasileña declara una lista de objetos personales y entre ellos:
CPF n° xxxxx, ...

Entiendo que es un documento per no de qué documento se trata.
En google encontré algo que me lleva a pensar a una inscripción en el cadastro mas no me aclara mucho.

Gracias por la ayuda

Momo2


----------



## Mangato

El CPF es un registro de las personas físicas a efectos de tributación fiscal. También llaman CPF a la tarjeta que acredita como contribuyente registrado. Lee esto


----------



## MOMO2

Mangato said:


> El CPF es un registro de las personas físicas a efectos de tributación fiscal. También llaman CPF a la tarjeta que acredita como contribuyente registrado. Lee esto


 
¿Es como el N.I.F. español (número de identificación fiscal) o el C.F. italiano (codice fiscale)?

Gracias.


----------



## Mangato

El NIF español es el proceso de actualización del DNI al que se añadió una letra algorítmica. Es un único documento que sirve de tarjeta identificativa personal y fiscal.

En Brasil son documentos indepentientes. Tienen la Cédula de Identificação conocida popularmente por RG y el ya mencionado CPF.

Al parecer hay un proyecto de integrar en una única tarjeta, RIC,  el RC el CPF y el documento de elector, pero ignoro en que situación se encuentra en la actualidad.

Nuestros amigos brasileiros nos podrán comentar.

Saludos,

MG


----------



## brasileirinho

Mangato said:


> Al parecer hay un proyecto de integrar en una única tarjeta, RIC,  el RC el CPF y el documento de elector, pero ignoro en que situación se encuentra en la actualidad.



Sí, aquí  y aquí se puede entender un poquito más sobre el tema.
Al parecer, la nueva ley empieza a vigorar en octubre de 2010 y la población tendrá 9 años para adaptarse.


----------



## Mangato

brasileirinho said:


> Sí, aquí y aquí se puede entender un poquito más sobre el tema.
> Al parecer, la nueva ley empieza a vigorar en octubre de 2010 y la población tendrá 9 años para adaptarse.


 
Gracias Brasileirinho. Solo decirte que, al menos por aquí, todavía no utilizamos el verbo vigorar. Tal vez nos falta imaginación para crear nuevos verbos. Lo habitual es decir * la nueva ley entrará en vigor.*

Saludos muy cordiales.


----------



## brasileirinho

Mangato said:


> Gracias Brasileirinho. Solo decirte que, al menos por aquí, todavía no utilizamos el verbo vigorar. Tal vez nos falta imaginación para crear nuevos verbos. Lo habitual es decir * la nueva ley entrará en vigor.*
> 
> Saludos muy cordiales.



Muchas gracias, Mangato, por la explicación.


----------



## Kimi.caca

Hola!

Yo soy Kimi Sato y trabajo con traducción de textos técnicos. Necesito de su ayuda en algunas cosas, ojalá puedan ayudarme.
Estoy trabajando en un manual de control electrónico de entrada y salida  de empleados (como se llama eso en español?). Para usarlo, hay que  poner algunas informaciones de los empleados. Yo sé que en Chile ustedes  tienen el RUT, que es el nuestro CPF. Pero acá tenemos el PIS, es un  número que identifica un trabajador y por él los trabajadores pueden  coger la parte de su sueldo que el gobierno no deduce (ese número está  en la carta de trabajo - como se llama eso?).

Gracias por su ayuda,

Saludos,

Kimi Sato


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

Kimi.caca said:


> Hola!
> 
> Yo soy Kimi Sato y trabajo con traducción de textos técnicos. Necesito de su ayuda en algunas cosas, ojalá puedan ayudarme.
> Estoy trabajando en un manual de control electrónico de entrada y salida de empleados (como se llama eso en español?). Para usarlo, hay que poner algunas informaciones de los empleados. Yo sé que en Chile ustedes tienen el RUT, que es el nuestro CPF. Pero acá tenemos el PIS, es un número que identifica un trabajador y por él los trabajadores pueden coger la parte de su sueldo que el gobierno no deduce (ese número está en la carta de trabajo - como se llama eso?).
> 
> Gracias por su ayuda,
> 
> Saludos,
> 
> Kimi Sato


 
No me queda claro lo que es el PIS... Un número identificador del trabajador con el cual él puede recoger la parte del sueldo que el gobierno no deduce? No se si exista eso en Argentina, lo que el gobierno no deduce o no es absorvido en las cargas sociales, es llamado Sueldo Neto, pero no hay ningún código identificador necesario para cobrarlo, es decir, es cobrado mediante el medio de pago que ha determinado la empresa o elegido el trabajador. Quizás en otros países exista o se me esté escapando algo...

La carta de trabajo es el Recibo de Sueldo (Argentina), es decir, el detalle donde aparecen el sueldo bruto y todas las contribuciones obligatorias, el resultado es el sueldo neto (dinero en mano).


----------



## Vanda

Bem-vinda aos fóruns, 

Juntei sua discussão a uma já existente sobre CPF.
Dica: temos um dicionário no alto da página, digite a palavra pretendida no espaço reservado e caso não a tenha incluída no dicionário, com certeza você encontrará uma discussão já existente sobre o assunto debaixo do subtítulo (conforme exemplo):

*Preguntas en los foros con la(s) palabra(s) 'CPF' en el título:*
CPF - Cadastro de Pessoas Físicas


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

No se si deban traducirse igualmente ya que son siglas que cambiarán de país en país y dependiendo de la legislación vigente habrá que poner las siglas que correspondan al país para el cual estás haciendo la traducción (es para Chile?).

En Argentina tenemos el CUIL - Código Único de Identificación Laboral, no es necesario para cobrar el sueldo pero quizás a eso te refieras.


----------



## Kimi.caca

Ivonne do Tango said:


> No se si deban traducirse igualmente ya que son siglas que cambiarán de país en país y dependiendo de la legislación vigente habrá que poner las siglas que correspondan al país para el cual estás haciendo la traducción (es para Chile?).
> 
> En Argentina tenemos el CUIL - Código Único de Identificación Laboral, no es necesario para cobrar el sueldo pero quizás a eso te refieras.



Si, quiero saber como se llama eso en Chile.
Nosotros de Brasil tenemos los impuestos deducidos de nuestros sueldos automaticamente. Pero algunas personas tienen una rebaja y con el PIS pueden retirarlo del banco. Entonces cada trabajador tiene su extracto PIS.
Yo quiero saber si en Chile también hay un sistema parecido. Yo sé que el RUT es como si fuera el nuestro CPF.


----------



## Carisma

Pessoal do Brasil, estou fazendo tradução juramentada e preciso saber como é que vocês traduziriam as siglas acima?

Eu sei que CPF é Cadastro Pessoa Físca e
CNPJ Cadastro Nacional Pessoa Jurídica, mas...

Será que deixo assim mesmo ou coloco alguma observação, mediante asterisco, a respeito?

O que vocês acham?


----------



## Vanda

Carisma, estas siglas, parece-me, são as mais procuradas neste fórum: veja.


----------



## Carisma

Obrigada, Vanda, talvez eu não consegui me explicar melhor... eu acho, particularmente, que devo deixar essas siglas desse jeito, porque embora possamos achar equivalentes, esse documentos abrangem outras informações que, ao menos aqui, não temos... 

Eu gostaria de saber se vocês acham a mesma coisa, ou seja, que devo deixar essas siglas assim e, no pior dos casos, esclarecer seu significado por extenso...

Abraço!


----------



## Carisma

Pessoal:

Ontem eu fiz um pergunta para os experts me dizerem qual a melhor opção!

Tenho que traduzir para espanhol: CPF y CNJP... vocês acham que posso deixar assim, do jeito que está em português e depois colocar uma nota dizendo o que significam essas siglas? 

O fato é que não sei se há um equivalente total para estes dois documentos... dá para deixiar assim??

Abraço e obrigada!


----------



## Vanda

Carisma, filha, não se esqueça de fazer uma busca sobre os temas já discutidos: vai encontrar de quase tudo. 
É só digitar na ''janelinha'' do dicionário e procurar aqui:

*Preguntas en los foros con la(s) palabra(s) 'cpf' en el título:
CPF - Cadastro de Pessoas Físicas- CNPJ*


----------



## Carisma

Obrigada, Vanda, sei sim! Só que lá não diz o que eu estou perguntando (ou será que não li bem?)... só quero uma opinião a respeito de deixar assim, mas deixa que vou dar uma outra olhada por via das dúvidas!
Abraço e obrigada!


----------



## WhoSoyEu

A minha opinião a respeito de temas que são decorrentes de legislação, é não traduzi-los, esclarecendo com uma nota de rodapé. O motivo é que, embora existam coisas similares em todos os países, nunca serão idênticos, e uma tradução "literal" (ex., RUC = CPF) pode induzir o leitor a erro.
Já vi neste Foro traduzirem ICMS como VAT, e na realidade, o cálculo desses impostos é totalmente diferente.

Por favor, não estou criticando ninguém, estou simplesmente colocando minha opinião.


----------



## Carisma

Pois é, obrigada, Whosoyeu, é o que eu acho, pois não há equivalente exato para abranger todo o conteúdo que envolve cada um desses documentos.

Mas acha que posso colocar isto aqui:

Nombre/*CPF o **CNPJ 
/*CPF “Cadastro de Pessoa Física”. Documento que registra al contribuyente como persona física, **CNPJ--------- “Cadastro Nacional de Pessoa Jurídica”. Documento que registra al contribuyente por medio de personería----------- jurídica./ --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------

